# Flaming Golf Pom Pom head cover.



## EaseNgrace (Sep 12, 2010)

I got my i15 a couple of weeks ago, great club, but I can't stand the headcover. I had a quick search on ebay and came across the Flaming golf knitted pom pom headcover, well they're retro and bright and right up my street, so I bought one. They come in 3 sizes for Driver, Fairway wood or Hybrid and the offer a 'design your own' option with a choice of 21 colours. 
http://i386.photobucket.com/albums/oo307/twang20/headcover002.jpg[/img]]Flaming golf headcover
http://i386.photobucket.com/albums/oo307/twang20/headcover001.jpg[/img]]Flaming golf headcover 
http://i386.photobucket.com/albums/oo307/twang20/headcover003.jpg[/img]]Flaming golf headcover 
It arrived within 5 days, it was only Â£12.99 and it's very good quality. So I thought i'd give them a mention on here. I'm now going to get tem for my 3 wood and hybrid.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 12, 2010)

What didn't you like about the i15 headcover????
Only Ping one that comes with a "sock"


----------



## EaseNgrace (Sep 12, 2010)

It was just too plain and boring for me, they must be aimed at the oldies 
Or it may be that im just used to tacky TM jobbies.


----------



## thecraw (Sep 12, 2010)

I've just ordered the 3 wood and hybrid covers.

These guys also make some fantastic looking golf trousers as well.


----------



## Grumps (Sep 12, 2010)

I got the arsenal one for my 3 wood but after a while it stretched and left falling off but these ones mite be a better quality I'll have to have a look out for them


----------



## GB72 (Sep 12, 2010)

I would be interested to hear how everyone gets on with these. The idea of designing a few with my rugby club colours is pretty appealing. My only concern is tht they do not appear to give the club as much padding and protection as the manufacturer covers (even the material ones have some padding) so would be interested to hear how much protection they afford the club


----------



## jammydodger (Sep 12, 2010)

Sock puppets on your woods   come on guys theyre for junior girls not rufty tufty blokes


----------



## grumpyjock (Sep 13, 2010)

Oh good DUFC colours.


----------



## tina1988 (Oct 30, 2010)

PING K15 Driver   
Left Handed Callaway Diablo Edge Irons  
TaylorMade Burner 2.0 Irons
TaylorMade Burner SuperFast TP Driver   
Maruman Prestigio Gold Premium Irons  
Left Handed Titleist Scotty Cameron California Del Mar Putter

www.cwgshopping.com


----------



## robbest3offthetee (Oct 30, 2010)

Tina,welcome to the forum,whereabouts are you...


----------



## Grumps (Oct 30, 2010)

I got the red & White driver cover so thought I'd get the yellow & blue hybrid one but was mega disappointed as when it arrived the pom pom looked as it had colour ran as it was green . After an email to company was told it hadn't Ran it's the day light and the combination of those colours that make it look  green  so have a good think about what colours you pick


----------



## RGDave (Oct 30, 2010)

PING K15 Driver   
Left Handed Callaway Diablo Edge Irons  
TaylorMade Burner 2.0 Irons
TaylorMade Burner SuperFast TP Driver   
Maruman Prestigio Gold Premium Irons  
Left Handed Titleist Scotty Cameron California Del Mar Putter

www.cwgshopping.com

Click to expand...

Whoops. I think you've sneaked in a pointless post with a blatant link.


----------



## Owen_Thomas_14 (Oct 30, 2010)

PING K15 Driver   
Left Handed Callaway Diablo Edge Irons  
TaylorMade Burner 2.0 Irons
TaylorMade Burner SuperFast TP Driver   
Maruman Prestigio Gold Premium Irons  
Left Handed Titleist Scotty Cameron California Del Mar Putter

www.cwgshopping.com

Click to expand...

Whoops. I think you've sneaked in a pointless post with a blatant link. 

Click to expand...


Where?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 30, 2010)

From bottom of the link page. I think it tells you everything you need to know

Buy china mobile phone at discount price from leading Chinese discounter,china mobile phone wholesaler

Thanky velly much but me no interested


----------



## bigslice (Oct 30, 2010)

i reckon my gran could knit these a sell for 5 yen a pop


----------



## rickg (Oct 31, 2010)

This one isn't so cheap!!! $2,222 for a TM R7 

Says it all when you look in the about us section and all it says is:

About Us

About Us

About UsAbout Us

About UsAbout UsAbout UsAbout Us


----------



## viscount17 (Nov 1, 2010)

Surely you want the $70 Scotty?


----------



## Oddsocks (Nov 1, 2010)

Can I get egg fried rice and roast pork chow mien with my new driver?


----------



## Leftie (Nov 1, 2010)

Checked out the left handed club section in the link (as one does!).  I think they have a problem.  Every left handed club shown was right handed.

Maybe they are trying to tell lefties something


----------



## viscount17 (Nov 1, 2010)

I've just ordered the 3 wood and hybrid covers.

These guys also make some fantastic looking golf trousers as well.
		
Click to expand...

plain trousers with a bit of contrasting piping is not what I'd call funky, not even trying


----------



## forefortheday (Nov 2, 2010)

I've just ordered the 3 wood and hybrid covers.

These guys also make some fantastic looking golf trousers as well.
		
Click to expand...

plain trousers with a bit of contrasting piping is not what I'd call funky, not even trying
		
Click to expand...

Your definition of funky is a little "funky" though isn't it!


----------



## JustOne (Nov 3, 2010)

Is it just me or does this thread keep looking like it says... 

"Flaming golf porn"?


----------



## thecraw (Nov 3, 2010)

Pervert!


----------



## fundy (Mar 16, 2011)

TTT for TheChamp


----------

